# Dia hat Geburtstag



## Paule (15 September 2010)

Hi Dia,

alles Gute zu Deinem Geburtstag. :sm24:

Und für Dein weiteren Werdegang viel Erfolg.


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (15 September 2010)

Stimmt!

Dia, Herzlichen Glühstrumpf zum Burzldag!
Und trink immer nur so viel wie mit gewalt rein geht! 

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Manfred Stangl (15 September 2010)

Alles Gute auch von mir!
Feiere schön - und fleißig...


----------



## crash (15 September 2010)

Hi Dia!

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag! :sm20:


----------



## AUDSUPERUSER (15 September 2010)

na dann mal alles gute und immer brav die hausaufgaben machen


----------



## rostiger Nagel (15 September 2010)

*alles gute*

Hallo Dia, 
du "altes" Nordlicht, ich wünsche dir zu deinem Geburtstag alles Gute.
Feier mal schön mit deiner Familie und Freunden :sm24::sm20:

gruß helmut


----------



## Rainer Hönle (15 September 2010)

Auch von mir alles Gute zu Deinem Genurtstag.


----------



## Homer79 (15 September 2010)

...ich schliesse mich den Glückwünschen an und wünsche auch alles Gute!!!!!
:sm20::sm20::sm20::sm20::sm20:


----------



## Ralle (15 September 2010)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Dia. Und nie unterkriegen lassen!


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (15 September 2010)

Alles gute zum Geburtstag!!! :sm20:


----------



## RGerlach (15 September 2010)

Hallo Diabolo,

alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Eine schöne Feier :sm24:.

:sm20:  :sm20:  :sm20:

Güße

Ralph


----------



## Cerberus (15 September 2010)

Auch von mir Alles Gute! :sm20:


----------



## jabba (15 September 2010)

Auch von mir alles gute :sm20: 
Feier schön :sm24:


----------



## Lipperlandstern (15 September 2010)

Auch von mir einen Herzlichen Glückwunsch und Alles Gute


----------



## Larry Laffer (15 September 2010)

Hallo Dia,
na dann mal :sm20: und Alles Gute ...


----------



## Kai (15 September 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruß Kai


----------



## HaDi (15 September 2010)

:sm20:

Alles Gute wünscht HaDi


----------



## maweri (15 September 2010)

Auch von mir:
Alles Gute und :sm20:

:sm24:


----------



## MW (15 September 2010)

Alles gute zum Geburtstag Dia !!!


----------



## Pizza (15 September 2010)

*noch ein paar Glückwünsche*

Auch von uns aus dem schwarzen Wald die besten Wünsche.
:sm20:

Feiere schön :sm24:

Gundel und Pizza


----------



## diabolo150973 (16 September 2010)

Hallo,

vielen Dank Euch allen!!! Doll mit Feiern war nicht... meine Freundin musste lange arbeiten. Aber dafür kann ich mir jetzt das "Best of" von den Dire Straits reinziehen, bis mir die Ohren bluten.

Gruß,

dia


----------



## marlob (16 September 2010)

Ohne Freundin kann man doch auch feiern 
Nachträglich alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## dalbi (18 September 2010)

Hi Dia,

oh je da hab ich was verpasst. Alles, alles Gute nachträglich zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruss Daniel


----------



## diabolo150973 (18 September 2010)

marlob schrieb:


> Ohne Freundin kann man doch auch feiern


 

Das geht in meinem Alter langsam auf die Ellenbogen...*ROFL*


Gruß,

dia


----------



## Jan (19 September 2010)

Ach wenn etwas spät.

Alles Gute nachträglich. :sm24:


----------



## Safety (19 September 2010)

Hallo Dia,
alles gute!


----------

